# DCC In N Gauge



## Honestman54 (Dec 30, 2021)

Hi all, im just coming back to model railways but this time, for the first time, into N Gauge. I want it to be DCC and have seen some DCC locomotives available. However, ive never yet seen DCC points. Does any company make these? Does someone have a link?

Thanks 

Jim


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Welcome back to the hobby!

by "DCC Points," do you mean a turnout that is controlled remotely via DCC? There are stationary DCC decoders that could act as a relay to actuate point motors.

I'm using DCC to control the trains on my new N gauge layout, but for the turnout switches, I decided to build a switch panel, The points are all controlled through the switch panel using DC output form an old DC transformer.


----------



## Honestman54 (Dec 30, 2021)

JeffHurl said:


> Welcome back to the hobby!
> 
> by "DCC Points," do you mean a turnout that is controlled remotely via DCC? There are stationary DCC decoders that could act as a relay to actuate point motors.
> 
> I'm using DCC to control the trains on my new N gauge layout, but for the turnout switches, I decided to build a switch panel, The points are all controlled through the switch panel using DC output form an old DC transformer.


Thanks Jeff. Yes I was talking about turnouts (points). I am intending to use a DCC controller and thought that PECO insulfrog points and it will only be a small layout so I may not use a controllwer for each turnout. Does that make sense?


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

I'm using Code 80 track. Here in the States, Atlas flex track is most common, so I am using the atlas code 80 flex track, but I am using Peco Code 80 Turnouts (Insulfrogs). All of my points are actuated by Peco PL10 switch motors. I use the PL10s on every turnout so I can actuate them all from my control center, rather than needing to walk around the layout to throw them manually.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Makes sense, and it's fairly easy to do. You install the turnout as normal. Attach a remote operation device (Tortoise, Peco, Motrac, Walthers, and some others) to the turnout. Connect a stationary DCC decoder to the remote operator, and connect it to your DCC bus.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Jim

Were you asking are there turnouts made specifically for DCC...
NO. All turnouts, like track and other track accessories can be
used for DC, or DCC. Some venders imply that their turnouts
are DCC friendly...they may be but they as just as friendly
to DC. 

The Peco turnouts are ideal if you plan to use them
without a motor. You can easily flip the points by
hand and they have a spring to lock them in place. 
Most importantly, you don't have derails caused
by Pecos.

Don


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

I used Kato track and Kato points, thrown by switches that attach to each other, side by side. Wiring ran under the board from manual switch to each point. I bought this stuff before the advent of DCC.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

PMcgurin

Kato track and turnouts are fully compatible with
DCC regardless of when you bought them. DCC
is a digital control system. It can be used on any
track. If you go DCC, the locos, however, would require DCC
decoders to run on the Kato track. The wiring
that you describe would be just fine. You would,
however, need a DC power source of around 12
volts to run them. An old DC power pack or
no longer used wall wart with a 12 V DC output
would work fine. The DCC controller does not
provide accessory power.

There are stationary decoders that can be used
to work the Kato points but that is a more
expensive option.

Don


----------



## Honestman54 (Dec 30, 2021)

JeffHurl said:


> Welcome back to the hobby!
> 
> by "DCC Points," do you mean a turnout that is controlled remotely via DCC? There are stationary DCC decoders that could act as a relay to actuate point motors.
> 
> I'm using DCC to control the trains on my new N gauge layout, but for the turnout switches, I decided to build a switch panel, The points are all controlled through the switch panel using DC output form an old DC transformer.


Im looking to use the Hornby DCC 'Select' controller


----------



## Honestman54 (Dec 30, 2021)

DonR said:


> Jim
> 
> Were you asking are there turnouts made specifically for DCC...
> NO. All turnouts, like track and other track accessories can be
> ...


I defo prefer PECO but I did think that the new unifrog versions were completely for DCC operation ( I do intend to move by hand rather than have point motors).


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The term 'DCC Friendly' has confused many. It is a
marketing tool that actually has nothing to
do with DCC. Any track , turnout or other
track accessory can be used on DC or DCC.

The Peco Unifrog turnouts are simply new products
with a metal frog that can be powered
for those with short wheelbase locos or locos
that do not have all wheel power pickup. The
difference from a Peco Eledtrofrog is that the
frog rails are isolated from the frog
so you do not use insulated joiners in the frog rails.
You can finger 'flip' the Unifrog turnout just as you
do any Peco.

Don


----------



## GTW son (12 mo ago)

Interesting reading, this DCC stuff makes my head hurt....


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

You should see some of the programming for the Loksound 5 decoder. That'll make your head spin.

I just recently downloaded the software for the Lokprogrammer and the Sound Project for one of my locomotives to make changes to the programming and button assignments. Deeeeep stuff.

Decoder programming can be changed refering to this software, but changes must be manually entered on your controller rather than using the Lokprogrammer if you don't have that piece of hardware.

The sound file cannot be altered, but the rest is available for changes. There are over 1,000 CV's on a Loksound decoder.

A Lokprogrammer is going to be purchased very soon.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

GTW son said:


> Interesting reading, this DCC stuff makes my head hurt....


I don't know why. In it's most basic application, it is no harder than DC, and much easier in some respects. There are some very advanced topics in DCC, but you don't need to get into those if you don't want to. Or you can gradually walk yourself through the more advanced topics, as your time and interest dictate.

The power issue with Peco turnouts is unrelated to DCC -- that's something you have to deal with regardless, and not just with those turnouts.


----------



## GTW son (12 mo ago)

One of the reasons I'm sticking with DC in the foreseeable future, I'm no technophobe.
I realize I'm really handcuffing myself but sometimes you can't teach an old dog any tricks....
Just ask my former employer about my prowess with electronics.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

DCC technology is totally inside the controller and loco decoders. The operator
need have NO tech knowledge. What could be more hi tech than a hi def
TV? Yet you do it without thinkng...If you can use a TV remote, you can
run a DCC layout. You push buttons to get a channel...you push buttons
to run a loco... Many DCC controllers even look a lot like TV remotes.
All the DCC 'hi tech' stuff you read about is chatter between techies...
don't let it confuse you with the reality that DCC is much easier
to wire and by far much easier to operate than DC.

Don


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

GTW son said:


> One of the reasons I'm sticking with DC in the foreseeable future, I'm no technophobe.
> I realize I'm really handcuffing myself but sometimes you can't teach an old dog any tricks....
> Just ask my former employer about my prowess with electronics.


Honestly there isn't any new tricks to learn unless you have to install decoders, and you're LHS can probably do that for you fairly cheap. DCC, controller with two wires to the track...DCC loco... run trains. Programming is only really if your want to get into advanced functions other than changing the address. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

* 📌 
Who makes code 80 ??!!*


----------



## Spruslayer (Dec 13, 2020)

telltale said:


> * 📌
> Who makes code 80 ??!!*


*Code" or rail height of Kato Unitrack:*
N gauge Kato Unitrack is code 80. 

*N SCALE SUPER-FLEX TRACK*
Our popular N scale Code 80 track has been used on thousands of model railroads over the last 30 years. Easy to use and affordable, you will find that Atlas N scale Code 80 track with black ties and nickel silver rail is built to last for ultimate performance. 

*PECO SETRACK N CODE 80
STANDARD STRAIGHT (PACK OF 8)*
PECO Setrack N Gauge Code 80 - Unit trackage System


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

*Oh ! OK !*
I haven't been in N for decades and thought you were lopping off .3000" (is it ?) from code 83 HO as if rounding it off to be an even number just for the rap..
I was a member 2 major N clubs in Los Angeles across 15 yrs. up to what has to be over 25 years ago before returning permanently to HO at that time. And I've pretty much ignored it since, other than noticing some engines emerging in it...
I do still have a fondness for N, and its space savings can't be refuted...Anyway, when I was in it I seem to recall track at the Belmont Shore club to have been code 70 (was it ?)..That size always was a tad tall/thick for N, depicting something even larger/heavier than the heaviest *1:1 scale* of 152lb. (at that time).. So, when I saw *your* 80 I naturally thought 'HO' as it being so close to HO's code 83...
IE: I didn't accept, what, with today's advances in the hobby, that N would be sold at even taller height than the 70 was !
But, there it be ! Code 80 N.
Though I've heard some negatives about Atlas' N code 55 switches (TOs), I still would vie for that if I went back to N due to it's being closer to scale.. Maybe I'd build my own switches as I do have a ton of blank code 40 rail (and I think some 70)..
But I isn't going to go back to N..It got too small. I'm still panning a small 10'x10'x18" HO L shelfie...

Mea culpa about the 80.... *I stand corrected*


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Don't be put off by DCC. You can use a computer or you wouldn't be here. That doesn't mean you have to write programs or alter Windows code to use one.

It's the same with DCC. As Don said, if you can turn on a flat screen TV and change channels, you can operate a DCC control unit.

It's only rocket science if you want it to be. It doesn't have to be.


----------

